

Google Glass you'd actually wear--or too hipster-y? - seechaey
http://www.fastcompany.com/3014779/tech-forecast/would-you-wear-google-glass-if-it-looked-like-this

======
mrt0mat0
I like the idea of 3rd parties designing new looks for google glass. With
smart phones, all the customization is in the display, and I guess the case.
With glass, all i have is the choices someone else gives me. It would be great
if the choices were not just expanded colorwise, but look wise. these glasses
aren't necessarily for me, but i think it shines a light on a cool concept of
reskinning google glass.

------
DrinkWater
hipster-y? This design was considered hipster-y in 2005, at least in Europe.
In today's terms this is pretty basic.

Looks definitive better than the original ones.

------
__abc
Why don't they just partner with Warby Parker?

~~~
seechaey
If that partnership does end up panning out, I wouldn't be surprised if the
final design ended up looking something like this.

